
Where Facebook's first 20 employees are now - endswapper
http://www.businessinsider.com/first-20-facebook-employees-where-are-they-working-now-2017/#dustin-moskovitz-facebooks-first-cto-was-mark-zuckerbergs-roommate-the-two-dropped-out-of-harvard-together-to-move-to-california-and-work-on-facebook-1
======
jessriedel
It's a shame they only described Moskovitz's Good Ventures as 'a philanthropic
firm with the mission "to help humanity thrive"'. Good Ventures funds the Open
Philanthropy Project, arguably the most exciting philanthropic organization on
the planet.

[http://www.openphilanthropy.org/blog](http://www.openphilanthropy.org/blog)

------
bognition
Wow the scrolling on the page on mobile is horrible

